# Tiffin, OH - Maria YWF



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15672118

GSD?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (NA) Tiffin, OH - Maria YWF*

White GSD.


----------



## kt67 (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: (NA) Tiffin, OH - Maria YWF*

This one is so not a husky... beautiful also


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: (NA) Tiffin, OH - Maria YWF*

She was found abandoned and may have led life of being abused. Maria takes a little time to warm up to you but once she has its all love from there. Maria is available for adoption on February 5, 2010. Our adoption fee is $30.00 which includes a 2010 dog license. Because this dog is a stray we are unsure of the past shot history. Spaying/ Neutering and all basic shots are recommended. All dogs are available for adoption for $30.00 which includes a 2010 Ohio Dog License. If you are interested in Adopting please call asap. (419)-448-5097 If no one answers please leave a message with your number and the dogs name you are calling about. Or send us an email at [email protected]. Our shelter is open in the mornings Mon-Friday 8am to 11am. We take appointments after 11am until 700pm. Saturday appointments are also available. Please call or email for further details. My Contact InfoSeneca County Dog Warden 
TIFFIN, OH 
4194485097


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (NA) Tiffin, OH - Maria YWF*

pretty!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (NA) Tiffin, OH - Maria YWF*

Bump. Anyone???


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: (NA) Tiffin, OH - Maria YWF*


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Adopted!


----------

